# Dual CPU motherboard or Intel i7 motherboard?



## kawaivpc1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello. I'm about to purchase brand new computer components. 
I will need extensive Ram and CPU power...
Have you guys ever used dual CPU motherboard such as EVGA SR2?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.a ... 6813188070

It seems like it supports 2 CPUs and works like a normal motherboard. 

I'm not into idea of using server motherboards which usually come with very limited SATA and USB connectors, PCI slots, etc. and I don't have enough fund to make 'slave PC' set up. I can get one computer at a time. 

As far as I know, EVGA SR2 would be the only option for a dual CPU computer. 
If this is not a good idea, I'm thinking about getting ASRock Extreme 11 intel i7 motherboard. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 11, 2013)

I'd stay away from Chinese gaming boards until 2 BIOS updates have been released.
But Dual CPU Xeon boards are very powerful, so you may as well use what they use on the big jobs.

http://www.supermicro.com/products/moth ... DRL-EF.cfm

Benefits are maturity, company prestige and support, which is USA based and immediate via email or phone.
Their designs are the best choice for audio as the bell and whistles are not inculded on most models, short trace lines ensure speed and consistent stability.

Can't go wrong with these guys.


----------



## kawaivpc1 (Dec 12, 2013)

great suggestion...thanks! I will look them up. 
Any other suggestion?


----------



## DynamicK (Dec 12, 2013)

chimuelo @ Wed Dec 11 said:


> But Dual CPU Xeon boards are very powerful, so you may as well use what they use on the big jobs.
> Can't go wrong with these guys.


What are your thoughts on buying a secondhand Dell Precision which uses older the Dual Xeon processors, as a cheaper way to add a slave? Many thanks


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 12, 2013)

Dell like Apple uses good quality mobos. It might be an older Intel, or supermicro with their name on it. Apple always used Foxconn which are an equivalent to SMicro.
They all seemed to have branched out into the consumer markets which overseas means less QCOntrol, but here SMicro takes extra steps before their gear hits a server they sell or the shelves enthusiasts track down.
You'd be hard pressed to see a return in the reviews over at Newegg with Supermicros, or anywhere for that matter.
Only reason I am using an MSI right now is because I was feverish for the Ivy Bridge in a 1U and couldn't wait for SMicro to make a consumer model. Just recently have they released some hot Haswell models w/ mSATA connected to PCI.
I will be getting that in 2014 when the Broadwell CPUs come out.
The only whining you will hear about Supermicor is the lack of Overclocking on server models and no alarm clocks, 5.1 audio or coffee makers.
Just the Meat & Potatoes with these guys.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Dec 12, 2013)

I have a super-micro dual Xeon system that I build in 2010. Great system.

Considering building a 24-core one with the latest xeons, but I may wait for the Haswell xeons, as they will likely have a new socket, and offer FMA assembly instructions which are useful for code speedups...

there are sometimes diminishing returns on a second socket when running at very low buffer settings...


----------



## kawaivpc1 (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah... I totally agree.
I decided to not purchase EVGA SR2 motherboard. I found it doesn't support any brand new CPUS but very old ones which aren't that good...

EVGA guys made SRX dual CPU motherboard which supports brand new I7 Intel CPUs but they had discontinued it right away for some reasons... 

It will be awesome if any of these companies put out a new dual CPU motherboard that supports brand new i7 CPUs.
Maybe in 2014?


----------

